# It appears not everyone is a fan of Amazon Logistics



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

H-o-l-y C-o-w... this is great reading...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/cust...d=Tx3FZ34YNIDMPX7&cdSort=newest&tag=ubne0c-20

EDIT: Changed links to start with NEWEST first and added a couple more below too

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/cust...d=Tx3JHFZXHXJBP45&cdSort=newest&tag=ubne0c-20

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/cust...d=Tx34U6AYWL02OYS&cdSort=newest&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

All from 2015?


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> All from 2015?


That's page 1... sorting oldest to newest.... Pages 100-103 or so is October so far...


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

These old posts are all from 2015 Los Angeles, so I'm guessing Amazon tried out some white-van contractors early on?


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

(deleted post)


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Aha, I was actually looking for one of those. Only came across a few small threads.

This'll make great lazy afternoon reading after the cluster-f of this morning


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

_OooOOooo... 103 pages of complaints? On the Internet?_

Yeah, they've probably delivered a few hundred million packages in that time, 99.9999% with no problems, by a bunch of self-trained amateurs, most of whom washed out of Ubering because they couldn't handle the stress of simultaneous conversation and navigation.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

As mentioned, alot of the thread seems to have been a very early implementation, and people mention some people didn't even have proper scanners (bizzare), and a lot of the issues were actually with the process itself (such as combining orders they didn't want combined)

And incidentally, this gig is far far better than Uber anyway...


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

So I actually read through that whole thread....only ONCE came across someone who claimed to be a driver. Kind of bizzare. Also many of the reports even recently imply drivers who are not doing flex but have trucks/vans. 
Also to put it in perspective....there's maybe 1500 complaints on that thread over 18 months. One four block a day every day probably averages over 20000 packages total over that time. Multiply by the number of four hour blocks over JUST the flex drivers in the entire country alone.....yeah.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I agree CatchyMusicLover - it is a small percentage.. but when you go through the first three pages of the "help" forum and see thread upon thread of frustrations with Amazon Logistics drivers... and be careful painting with the white van brush too quickly when many in that thread say the driver never even showed up at their home which means it could be Flex drivers as opposed to white van drivers - you can probably figure out why they're cracking down on policies suddenly.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Amazon's ditching this section of their website (including all the ***** threads) in the next 24 hours... bummer... this has been some great reading.

Announcement: https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/cust...U1B6N5&cdThread=Tx16LZL2MH18K8P&tag=ubne0c-20


----------

